# StartupItems qui ne se lance pas



## chaps31 (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je réalise actuellement une appli avec Xcode qui utilise postgresql, et j'ai un problème que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir rencontré mais je ne trouve aucune solution.

Dans startupitems le package d'installation de postgres a installé un script pour lancer le serveur de base de données au démarrage de mon mac, sauf que ça ne marche pas et j'ai systématiquement un message soulignant un problème de réglage de sécurité dans les startupItems qui empêche de lancer le script...

Je ne comprends pas, j'ai modifié les autorisation, fait un chown pour mettre root, rien ne fonctionne, bien sûr j'ai fais réparer les autorisations, et avec le terminal je peux lancer le script avec un sudo et le serveur ce lance.

A noter que sur la fenêtre d'alerte il n'y a que "OK" comme bouton alors que l'aide Apple parle de "Réparer" qui n'y ai pas.

Au secours...


----------



## grumff (17 Octobre 2009)

Essaye de mettre les mêmes droits que pour mysql, sur le répertoire :
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel  136  5 sep 03:04 MySQLCOM
Dans le répertoire :
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  1300  5 sep 03:04 MySQLCOM
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   470  5 sep 03:04 StartupParameters.plist


----------



## chaps31 (17 Octobre 2009)

J'ai fais un chmod dans le terminal, mais rien ne change...


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

Chmod -R 777? (C'est un peu sale mais bon le 777 évite pas mal de problème)


----------



## chaps31 (19 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos interventions.

La solution en copié-collé :

sudo chmod -R 755 /Library/StartupItems/<tonstartupitem>
sudo chown -R root:wheel /Library/StartupItems/<tonstartupitem>

Même si je ne sais pas trop ce que ça a fait...
"755" je ne sais pas ce que ça signifie.
":wheel", je ne connais pas le rôle de cette partie


----------



## grumff (19 Octobre 2009)

wheel c'est le groupe. Quand tu définies les droits d'accès, c'est par utilisateur et par groupe.
Les trois chiffres, c'est respectivement les droits pour l'utilisateur à qui appartient le fichier, pour le groupe, et pour le reste du monde.
On additionne les 3 chiffres suivants :
4 : pour les droits en lecture
2 : pour les droits en écriture 
1 : pour les droits d'exécution

Dans ton cas, on donne tous les droits à l'utilisateur root
Et les droits en lecture et exécution au groupe "wheel" et aux autres utilisateurs.


----------



## tatouille (22 Octobre 2009)

ca pourrait etre un simple 500 root:wheel , mais bon si ta version gere launchd, prefere le


----------

